# Pour fumer moins cher



## Jose Culot (18 Mai 2005)

Chargez votre coffre d'alcool et de cigarettes: c'est permis! (18/05/2005)

© Demoulin Bernard
L'Union européenne veut supprimer les quotas pour favoriser la libre concurrence


BRUXELLES Actuellement, à partir d'une certaine quantité, les produits de tabac et spiritueux doivent être déclarés au sein de l'Union européenne. Des quotas de quantités indicatives sont généralement reconnus comme destinés à un usage personnel et ne nécessitent pas de déclaration aux postes frontières. En dessous de 800 cigarettes, 400 cigarillos, 200 cigares, 1 kg de tabac, 10 litres de spiritueux, 20 litres d'apéritif, 90 litres de vin dont 60 litres de vin mousseux et 110 litres de bière, on considère qu'il s'agit d'un usage personnel.           La DH les sports


----------



## huexley (18 Mai 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Chargez votre coffre d'alcool et de cigarettes: c'est permis! (18/05/2005)
> 
> © Demoulin Bernard
> L'Union européenne veut supprimer les quotas pour favoriser la libre concurrence
> ...



En plus vous ferez un acte social, en mourrant plus jeune (accident sur la route lié a l'alcolisme et cancer variés) vous nous laisserez plus de thunes pour nos retraites


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

A peine ma conso mensuelle ça


----------



## minime (18 Mai 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement, à partir d'une certaine quantité, les produits de tabac et spiritueux doivent être déclarés au sein de l'Union européenne.



La quantité de produit informatique est insuffisante dans ce sujet, mais comme ça parle d'alcool je déplace au Bar MacG. Tu voudras bien passer au guichet B23C pour t'acquitter de la taxe en vigueur sur ce forum pour déplacement de sujet en dehors des heures de bureau.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> 10 litres de spiritueux, 20 litres d'apéritif, 90 litres de vin dont 60 litres de vin mousseux et 110 litres de bière



Y'a pas à dire, vraiment
*c'est beau l'Europe !*



 :love:


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2005)

Un vrai gruyère oui...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

Apparemment le sujet en a deja pris un coup et vois deja, non pas en double mais en triple :rateau: meme apres rechargement de la page    :rateau:

Conferre l'image attachee :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

Bah, voire en  double ou triple, normal pour un thread qui parle d'alcool...


----------



## kernel (18 Mai 2005)

je crois que c'est huexley qui c'est amuser a en ajouter 2 dans sa signature


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

c'est possible une livraison a domicile?   

parce que de la suisse on peux sortir que 2 paquets
et si on me choppe avec 2 cartouches.....


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

Pour fumer moins cher, mais alors vraiment pas cher...Ne pas fumer  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mai 2005)

Une AES au Luxembourg s'impose.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Pour fumer moins cher, mais alors vraiment pas cher...Ne pas fumer  :love:


pas possible ! dans la rue les aveugles m'appelle monica lewinsky


----------



## macdani (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas possible ! dans la rue les aveugles m'appelle monica lewinsky




...J'ai pas compris...   

...Bill Clinton est aveugle???


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une AES au Luxembourg s'impose.




j'arrive :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai pas compris...
> 
> ...Bill Clinton est aveugle???


Cherche .....

Avec ton nez...

hein ?

alors ! elle est pas super lourde ??


----------



## Bilbo (18 Mai 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> vous nous laisserez plus de thunes pour nos retraites


Tu bois pas, tu fumes pas, tu manges pas gras ... au fond, je te la laisse ma retraite. :rateau:



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors ! elle est pas super lourde ??


Rien de neuf. Tu floodes là ! Tu veux bien aller faire ça dans l'espace réservé ?  

À+


----------



## macdani (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cherche .....
> 
> Avec ton nez...
> 
> ...



Désolé, je vois toujours pas.... :bebe:   

Je dois être idiot.... :hein:  :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

Cigare...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

tabac


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cigare...




monica ?


----------



## macdani (18 Mai 2005)

Avec ton nez...
cigare..
Tabac...
Monica...
les aveugles...


C'est une charade? un jeu de piste ,ou bien tout simplement des synonymes...

J'ai beau chercher....je ne trouve pas la solution de l'énigme....
 :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

Sinon pour en revenir au titre du thread, y a plus simple : 

Couper l'herbe du jardin, la secher et la fumer :rateau:   

Puis en plus c'est bio :casse:


----------



## macdani (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour en revenir au titre du thread, y a plus simple :
> 
> Couper l'herbe du jardin, la secher et la fumer :rateau:
> 
> Puis en plus c'est bio :casse:




...Et Monica dans tout ça???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> ...Et Monica dans tout ça???




ben.......monica elle continue ses films


----------



## toys (18 Mai 2005)

des clopes pas cher moi je suis preneur


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

c'est deja comme ça depuis longtemps, ces quotas ne sont pas nouveau......
quand on vit proximite de la frontiere, on se renseigne sur ces choses là, pour eviter de faire des aller/retour inutile......  

donc en gros, 4 cartouches et 10 bouteilles....juste une soirée ou 2.....classique...
mais par contre pour les pays non europeen (Andorre n'est pas dans l'UE) c'est une bouteille et 1,5 cartouche par tete....


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> En plus vous ferez un acte social, en mourrant plus jeune (accident sur la route lié a l'alcolisme et cancer variés) vous nous laisserez plus de thunes pour nos retraites



Le comissariat général du plan estime le coût moyen d'un mort à environ 1,5 million d'euros pour la société. Cette somme tient notamment compte de la richesse potentielle qu'aurait pu créer l'individu, et du même coup des cotisations sociales non engendrées. C'est un peu cynique comme calcul, mais ça mérite d'être souligné. Pour être vraiment cynique et suivre ton idée, je dirais qu'il vaut donc mieux mourir le premier jour de sa retraite, après avoir cotisé toute sa vie, et de préférence d'une crise cardiaque dans son salon, comme ça la DDE ne dépense pas de sous pour nettoyer la route.


----------



## Lerenard (18 Mai 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Chargez votre coffre d'alcool et de cigarettes: c'est permis! (18/05/2005)
> 
> © Demoulin Bernard
> L'Union européenne veut supprimer les quotas pour favoriser la libre concurrence
> ...


 


S'il te plaît on pourrait avoir tes sources ?
références de la loi, instruction, décret, directive,...
C'est important de citer ses sources...


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

SM lui il à rien besoin d'acheter, il à déja tout ce qu'il faut dans son pseudo :rateau:


----------



## molgow (18 Mai 2005)

J'avais lu aussi que la contrebande de cigarettes rapportait beaucoup d'argent facilement et que les peines étaient assez faibles (surtout de l'amende)... Je dis ça comme ça évidemment


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu aussi que la contrebande de cigarettes rapportait beaucoup d'argent facilement et que les peines étaient assez faibles (surtout de l'amende)... Je dis ça comme ça évidemment


évidemment


----------



## minime (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors ! elle est pas super lourde ??



Qui ça, Monica ? Elle suivait pas un régime ? :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## kitetrip (18 Mai 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> * 110 litres de bière, on considère qu'il s'agit d'un usage personnel*.



Mon Dieu 

J'imagine le coffre de la voiture avec les 110 litres de bière


----------



## Freelancer (18 Mai 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça, Monica ? Elle suivait pas un régime ? :rose:  :mouais:



elle peut pas etre lourde monica. Elle n'avale rien, elle fait tout tomber sur sa robe


----------



## molgow (18 Mai 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça, Monica ? Elle suivait pas un régime ? :rose:  :mouais:



Ben d'après cette page ...

D&#8217;après une étude d&#8217;Hambourg * « les femmes avalant la semence des hommes maigrissent jusqu&#8217;à deux fois plus vite que les autres ». 

*​


----------



## macdani (18 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> elle peut pas etre lourde monica. Elle n'avale rien, elle fait tout tomber sur sa robe




C'est vrai ça,j'ai entendu dire qu'elle avait du mal à avaler et qu'elle bavait....une vrai cochonne cette Monica     

Elle ferait mieux de fumer le cigare....Au moin ça,ça ne  des taches pas..... :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> _« les femmes avalant la semence des hommes maigrissent jusqu?à deux fois plus vite que les autres »._




*Normal*
après, elle doivent être tellement éc½urées qu'elles n'ont plus envie de manger quoi que ce soit derrière...


----------



## Universe player (19 Mai 2005)

De toute façon : " Le tabac c'est tabou on en viendra tous à bout !!!"
Allez, tous ensemble !
Le tabac c'est tabou on en viendra tous à bout !!!
Le tabac c'est tabou on en viendra tous à bout !!!
Bon ok j'aurais mieux fait de me taire  mais il est toujours bon de rappeler que l'on nourrit bien l'état avec les cigarettes  et rien que pour ça, on devrait être motivé à leur couper les vivres


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mai 2005)

Oh oui, laisse tomber, sinon tu vas te faire *taba*sser    :rateau:

Sorry, j'ai pas pu m'en empecher, OK je sors :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

quelle blague à tabac


----------



## Universe player (19 Mai 2005)

ohhh nooonn s'il vous plait...pas de passage à Tabac...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon : " Le tabac c'est tabou on en viendra tous à bout !!!"
> Allez, tous ensemble !
> Le tabac c'est tabou on en viendra tous à bout !!!
> Le tabac c'est tabou on en viendra tous à bout !!!
> Bon ok j'aurais mieux fait de me taire  mais il est toujours bon de rappeler que l'on nourrit bien l'état avec les cigarettes  et rien que pour ça, on devrait être motivé à leur couper les vivres



m'en fout, je les achete pas en France....


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

La cigarette tue, 250 milliards de morts par an,
Cette maladie si célèbre et merdique et aussi un crabe astrologique.
La cigarette, non seulement ça tue, mais ça coûte cher et pis ça pue,
La nicotine te colle aux doigts, tes cheveux sentent le cendrier pendant des mois ?

REFRAIN : fume, fume, cette cigarette, grille des mégots de vieux clopos
Sur des conseils de médecine, lus dans « Poumons magazine »
Fume fume et puis oublie les détergents qu'il y a dedans,
Les bénéfices de l'Etat, la marge de la Seita ?

Pour se déculpabiliser, se déresponsabiliser,
On t'as prévenu, c'est écrit dessus : « tu vas crever », ne viens pas faire un procès.
Sur un missile, ou un lance-roquette, ne manque que cette phrase obsolète :
« Faites attention ne tirez pas vous allez sûrement faire du mal à un gars » !

REFRAIN

Les deux gros doigts, jaunes, foncés et gourds, du roi des mots, Serge Gainsbourg,
Savaient bien que ce poison emmènerait leur propriétaire au cimetière.
Y'a cinquante ans, un 16 mai, mourrai Django, il devait fumer des goldos,
Ses doigts longs nerveux et secs courraient sur les cordes comme Zatopec* .

REFRAIN

*Zatopec = champion olympique d'athlétisme.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> m'en fout, je les achete pas en France....



J'achète mes clopes à l'étranger.
En plus, j'ai remarqué, qu'importe la langue étrangère, le message me dit que "Fumer PEUT tuer", alors qu'en France "Fumer tue".

Ainsi, j'en déduit que les clopes luxembourgeoises ou belges sont moins nocives que les françaises. :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> J'achète mes clopes à l'étranger.
> En plus, j'ai remarqué, qu'importe la langue étrangère, le message me dit que "Fumer PEUT tuer", alors qu'en France "Fumer tue".
> 
> Ainsi, j'en déduit que les clopes luxembourgeoises ou belges sont moins nocives que les françaises. :mouais:



t'ain, exact, moi j'ai *Fumar Puede Matar...*....


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'ain, exact, moi j'ai *Fumar Puede Matar...*....


et moi j'ai un iPod photo tout les ans avec l'argent économisé


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'ain, exact, moi j'ai *Fumar Puede Matar...*....



Moi, j'ai *Rauchen kann tödlich sein.*


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai un iPod photo tout les ans avec l'argent économisé




j'ai fait ça une fois, je me suis dis, avec l'argent de tes clopes tu vas t' acheter un nouveau Marshall 2 corps avec un super baffle, et ben, je l'ai acheté et j'ai pas arreté de fumer....
mais avec la difference entre le prix francais et espagnol, (sans parler de l'alcool et de l'essence) je m'acheterai un Ipod tranquille....encore faudrait-il que je n'achete pas 2 bouteilles pensant que pour le prix d'une j'en ai 2....


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

et moi, qui habite trop loin de la frontière  : 
Faites-vous aider pour arrêter de fumer, téléphonez au 0825 306 310 (0,15 EUR/min)
et de l'autre coté : 
Fumer nuit gravement à votre santé et à elle de votre entourage
Mais comme je vis tout seul


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

1 paquet de roulé et demi par semaine soit 6.70+3.35=10.05*par 52semaine sa fait maaaaaallllllllll

522$et des brouettes merde alors j avais jamais fait gaffe je vais faire quelle que chose!  :hein: 

 :hein:
  :hein: 
 :hein: 

non je vois pas se que je pourait faire!



*taba*rnac mais s'est quoi se bordel!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 1 paquet de roulé et demi par semaine soit 6.70+3.35=10.05*par 52semaine sa fait maaaaaallllllllll
> 
> 522$et des brouettes merde alors j avais jamais fait gaffe je vais faire quelle que chose!  :hein:
> 
> ...


$ ou ¤ 
Sinon, tu y gagnes, le dollar est bas en ce moment


----------



## toys (19 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> $ ou ¤
> Sinon, tu y gagnes, le dollar est bas en ce moment




pardon s'est des n'euros mais j ai la facheuse tendance a l'appeler dollar.

de tout façon sa coûte cher de savoir de quoi on vas crevé


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

Pareil, je fume 2 à 3 paquets de malbo light (sic) par semaine, ce qui fait : 2,5*25*5=...
je préfère pas compter, c'est au dessus de mes forces...
Allez, je vais en griller une, tiens, pour la peine


----------



## the hunter (17 Juillet 2005)

quel beau pays la suisse...

sont moin sregardant pour certaines choses, non?
comment on le vit ça?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juillet 2005)

Ho, le beau déterrage de post  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

* Ho,*
 le beau double pseudo :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> quel beau pays la suisse...
> sont moin sregardant pour certaines choses, non?
> comment on le vit ça?




oui , la suisse est un tres beau pays avec ses avantages et ses inconvenients 

le paysage est tres beau mais bon, il faut aussi aimer le froid 

les sigarettes sont pas cheres mais bon , l'alimentation  et les loyer sont  hors de prix .....


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les sigarettes sont pas cheres mais bon , l'alimentation et les loyer sont hors de prix .....


Ben, vous n'avez qu'à manger du tabac et fabriquer des cabanes en cigares, et le tour est joué 

Pas besoin de me remercier pour ce conseil judicieux


----------



## richard-deux (18 Juillet 2005)

Désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé pour Mac mais ça le fait quand même.


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> des clopes pas cher moi je suis preneur



Les clopes les moins chers de France : En  Corse  

_(c'est bon pour le tourisme ça) _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Les clopes les moins chers de France : En  Corse
> 
> _(c'est bon pour le tourisme ça) _



... Je confirme  ... Par contre, tout le reste est hors de prix...


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Je confirme  ... Par contre, tout le reste est hors de prix...


Comme en suisse 


Et puis les paillotes doivent être en cigares, vu comme elles partent en fumée


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Je confirme  ... Par contre, tout le reste est hors de prix...



Tiens j'étais sûr que tu arriverais ! 

Vaudrait peut être revendre les cigarettes madin in corse au  pinzutu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les paillotes doivent être en cigares, vu comme elles partent en fumée



... Allons, allons... Ne réveille pas de souvenirs pénibles... C'est du passé, tout ça


----------



## macarel (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Les clopes les moins chers de France : En  Corse
> 
> _(c'est bon pour le tourisme ça) _



Encore mieux: habiter près de la frontière espagnole


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Encore mieux: habiter près de la frontière espagnole



non, malheureux....ne dit pas ça....deja qu'on a du mal a circuler tranquille....  
non, en espagne du nord, les clopes sont extremement chere......


pitin® 45 mn pour traverser Perpi....faut pas Dec******......


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2005)

A ce propos, j'hésite entre la corse et l'espagne pour le prochain ravitaillement 

C'est quoi le prix des clopes en Corse ? (blondes..  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, j'hésite entre la corse et l'espagne pour le prochain ravitaillement
> 
> C'est quoi le prix des clopes en Corse ? (blondes..  )



Ben, moi je fume des Lucky ; et elles sont à 3,20 ¤...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, j'hésite entre la corse et l'espagne pour le prochain ravitaillement
> 
> C'est quoi le prix des clopes en Corse ? (blondes..  )



disons pour 5¤ en France, tu dois etre a 4¤ en Corse (peut etre que Patoch pourrai etre plus precis...) et 2,6¤ en Espagne....a peu pres....disons avec une marge de 20cents....(en moins)
mais ne le repete pas, sinon il vont tous venir...

[Edit] si peu les Lucky.........
j'ai souvenir d'avoir payé mes PM plus cher que ça lors de mon dernier voyage dans ton ile....
tant pis pour moi....[/Edit]


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, j'hésite entre la corse et l'espagne pour le prochain ravitaillement
> 
> C'est quoi le prix des clopes en Corse ? (blondes..  )



La corse c'est plus jolie !!

Les malboro c'est 3.4 euros
Les JPS 3.1 euros
Les camels 3.3 euros
Lers fortunas 3.2 euros 

et les corsica (cigarettes corses) 3.3 euros je crois

Viva Corsica


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La corse c'est plus jolie !!



mais plus petit....


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais plus petit....



On va pas s'étendre sur le sujet mais entre la beauté des paysages, la gentillesse des gens, la bonne humeur du pays, les filles , .... 

entre la corse et l'espagne y' a vraiment pas photos, je choisi ma corse 

(sauf peut être pour le foot)


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> On va pas s'étendre sur le sujet mais entre la beauté des paysages, la gentillesse des gens, la bonne humeur du pays, les filles , ....
> 
> entre la corse et l'espagne y' a vraiment pas photos, je choisi ma corse
> 
> (sauf peut être pour le foot)



je ne te contredis pas....mais bon, ton ile aussi joli soit elle n'autorise pas les diversité de paysage d'un pays comme l'espagne, voila....m'enfin, je l'aime bien ton ile.....


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne te contredis pas....mais bon, ton ile aussi joli soit elle n'autorise pas les diversité de paysage d'un pays comme l'espagne, voila....m'enfin, je l'aime bien ton ile.....


 
 C'est cool sinon je fais tout pèter !!

 et puis on y fume pour moins chers parce que chez les pinzutu pff que c'est  chers !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> On va pas s'étendre sur le sujet mais entre la beauté des paysages, la gentillesse des gens, la bonne humeur du pays, les filles , ....



Tu n'idéalises pas un peu ; ô figliulellu?


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'idéalises pas un peu ; ô figliulellu?


 
 C'est du marketing ô goffu !

Faut vendre !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est du marketing ô goffu !
> 
> Faut vendre !



Chi tanti marketing!


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chi tanti marketing!





mais toi tu peux pas pas vendre tu aimes pas la mer !!  et puis faut qu'on vende notre figatellu y'en a plein en stock de cet hiver  ... 


... plus que les clopes ça on se les gardent


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

Puisque je ne fumes, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irais en Corse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et puis faut qu'on vende notre figatellu y'en a plein en stock de cet hiver  ...



Ben.... Personnellement, j'ai fumé tout mon stock...


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

Ggrrrr  Le widget traduction ne gère pas le corse 
Du coup, je pige que dalle à cette discussion


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ggrrrr  Le widget traduction ne gère pas le corse



... et pouvu que ça dure ; ô pumataghju...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

je veux pas cracher dans la soupe, mais le figatellu ça m'a fait gerber direct, faut dire qu'il trainait dans mon sac au soleil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas cracher dans la soupe, mais le figatellu ça m'a fait gerber direct, faut dire qu'il trainait dans mon sac au soleil



Un vrai SCUD avec une tête bactériologique ; en quelque sorte...


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... et pouvu que ça dure ; ô pumataghju...



Ne le rend pas agréssif je suis en stage dans cette ville de pumata en ce moment ...

... tu savais que l'on peut acheter  de l'essence dans les supermarchés la bas ?


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas cracher dans la soupe, mais le figatellu ça m'a fait gerber direct



C'est normal on t'a fait manger celui pour les touristes !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ne le rend pas agréssif je suis en stage dans cette ville de pumata en ce moment ...
> 
> ... tu savais que l'on peut acheter  de l'essence dans les supermarchés la bas ?



Ouah ; hé, l'autre sgaïuffu qui croit que je suis jamais sorti de l'île  ... Aìo!


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... et pouvu que ça dure ; ô pumataghju...


 
En cherchant ton mot bizarre je suis tombée sur ça.. Tu confirmes ? 



MANUEL DE SURVIE A L USAGE DU TOURISTE EN CORSE

- N oubliez jamais que vous n êtes pas chez vous.

- Cessez de mettre des chaussettes dans vos sandales.

- D ailleurs ne mettez pas de sandales.

- Laissez toujours un pourboire, quelques centimes suffisent parfois à vous maintenir en vie.

- Ne faites jamais d addition séparée au restaurant, arrangez-vous dehors.

- Qu elle soit 2A ou 2B, une voiture de location reste une voiture de location.

- Arrêtez de dire "Oh ! comme c est beau", on le sait.

- Ne vous ridiculisez pas en parlant de politique.

- Ne roulez pas à 40 km/h sur les routes de montagne.

- Nos pizzas sont servies individuellement. Une pizza pour cinq ne nourrit pas son homme.

- Napoléon est votre empereur, pas le notre.

- Nos routes ne sont pas dangereuses, c'est vous qui ne savez pas conduire.

- Ne faites pas de deltaplane la nuit du jour de l an ou de Noël.

- Nous ne sommes pas champions du monde (ni d Europe).

- Ici, le Klaxon n est la que pour dire bonjour, vous ne connaissez personne : ne klaxonnez pas .

- Vous n avez rien à faire au comptoir, il nous est réservé.

- Sachez qu un corse n est jamais seul.

- Ne branchez pas les ajacciennes, même nous on n y arrive pas.

- Ne nous lancez jamais de défis stupides sur notre capacité à tenir l alcool, vous avez déjà perdu.

- Canal Historique et Canal Habituel ne sont pas des chaînes câblées.

- Brocciu n est pas un village.

- Ce n est pas parce que votre arrière grand oncle a quitté son village il y a 50 ans que vous êtes corse, et que vous êtes mon cousin.

- La monnaie est le franc et pas le franc CF A.

- La Corse est dans l hémisphère Nord.

- On tue peut être les préfets, mais pas les touristes... ou alors vous serez le premier !

- La voiture immatriculée 92 qui vous a doublé en trombe pendant que vous photographiiez un cochon n est pas de vos compatriotes, c est un Corse exilé qui monte au village pour les vacances.

- Mais si ça passe ! Mais oui même avec votre caravane ! Mais oui même dans la Restonica. Et puis si ça passe pas, jetez votre caravane dans le ravin et continuez à vélo, vous irez plus vite.

- Ne plantez pas votre tente n importe où, il y a des campings faits pour ça ! Et ce n est pas un terrain vague c est mon champ.

- Non désolé, il n y a pas de Mammouth ni de centre Leclerc à Vizzavona. Et ça ne se prononce pas Visa Vona !

- De station essence non plus, mais si vous descendez un peu vous trouverez la station la plus chère d Europe, mais elle est fermée.

- Sur la route il y a des cochons, des chèvres, des brebis, des chevaux, des autres touristes, des vaches, des ânes, des mulets, alors que si vous prenez le train vous en verrez aussi. Mauvais exemple !

- Le train est surnommé T.G.V., ou Train à Grandes Vibrations, et ne dites pas qu il est lent, les locomotives sont neuves !

- Le bâtiment sinistré que vous voyez là a sauté. Celui-là n a jamais été fini car commencé sans permis de construire, et pour une fois ça c est vu ! Cette paillote a été détruite par le Génie sur ordre de la préfecture. Celle-ci a été incendiée par les gendarmes également sur ordre de la préfecture.

- Avant exposition au soleil, en mer ou en montagne, mettez l écran total force 847 !

- Apres exposition de la Biafine pour traiter les brûlures légères, ou alors un Sauternes, c est ce qui accompagne le mieux le homard à la nage.

- En été pour les insulaires, il y a les concours de boules, de belote, les tournois de beach-volley, etc. Pour les touristes il y a l élection du meilleur pumataghju. Un conseil pour gagner, restez naturels et ne forcez pas, ça se voit.

- Ici on vous appelle "les gaulois ".

- Vous n êtes pas nos ancêtres.

- Enfin, n oubliez pas qu on est partout chez nous, surtout chez vous...


----------



## macarel (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, malheureux....ne dit pas ça....deja qu'on a du mal a circuler tranquille....
> non, en espagne du nord, les clopes sont extremement chere......
> 
> 
> pitin® 45 mn pour traverser Perpi....faut pas Dec******......


aiii, effectivement, je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça encore (le traffic je veut dire  )
Puis, fait plutôt le tour de Perpi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En cherchant ton mot bizarre je suis tombée sur ça.. Tu confirmes ?



Oui  :love:
Extrait d'un journal Satyrique ; "La Macagna" ; auquel j'ai modestement participé un temps et aujourd'hui disparu...   :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> - La monnaie est le franc et pas le franc CF A.


Tiens chez moi c'est l'euro 
Ils sont vraiment étranges sur cette île


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> - Ne branchez pas les ajacciennes, même nous on n y arrive pas.



celui là c'est mon préféré est tellement vrai   ...

... à moins que tu es la voiture toutes options elles sont tellement impréssionables 

tant mieux pour moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> celui là c'est mon préféré est tellement vrai   ...



Je confirme...    Ce n'est pas pour rien que je me suis éxilé 15 ans sur le continent...


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme...    Ce n'est pas pour rien que je me suis éxilé 15 ans sur le continent...



Tu es revenu avec la voiture et là miracle elles sont toutes à tes pieds !! alors que sur le continent c'est le contraire faut les faire rires, parler, ... les ajaciennes ce qu'elles veulent c'est être dans ta superbe décapotable et sentir le froid de tes sièges bacquets en cuir noir sur leurs fesses  ...


.... à part ça, (et c'est déja pas mal, elles en n'ont frustrées plus d'un)  c'est pas chers les cigarettes en corse mais faut que tu te tapes une nuit de bateau


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es revenu avec la voiture et là miracle elles sont toutes à tes pieds !! alors que sur le continent c'est le contraire faut les faire rires, parler, ... les ajaciennes ce qu'elles veulent c'est être dans ta superbe décapotable et sentir le froid de tes sièges bacquets en cuir noir sur leurs fesses  ...
> 
> 
> .... à part ça, (et c'est déja pas mal, elles en n'ont frustrées plus d'un) c'est pas chers les cigarettes en corse mais faut que tu te tapes une nuit de bateau


 
Si j'ai bien compris y'a ça aussi comme solution : 
_*http://www.voiture_a_papa.fr *Ce site permet aux ajacciens dont le papa n'a pas une grosse voiture à emprunter pour faire la sègue, de trouver des parents de location pour moins de 20000 la soirée(les prix sont en francs ajacciens)_

Si la Macagna n'existe plus il reste quelques liens.. 



Pour les clopes, tu connais bien l'histoire : chéri, je vais au bureau de tabac... et ça me prendra un peu de temps...


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris y'a ça aussi comme solution :
> _*http://www.voiture_a_papa.fr *Ce site permet aux ajacciens dont le papa n'a pas une grosse voiture à emprunter pour faire la sègue, de trouver des parents de location pour moins de 20000 la soirée(les prix sont en francs ajacciens)_
> 
> Si la Macagna n'existe plus il reste quelques liens..
> ...


 
 Tu as tous compris !! mais moi j'ai déja la grosse voiture


----------



## macarel (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> On va pas s'étendre sur le sujet mais entre la beauté des paysages, la gentillesse des gens, la bonne humeur du pays, les filles , ....
> 
> entre la corse et l'espagne y' a vraiment pas photos, je choisi ma corse
> 
> (sauf peut être pour le foot)


Je n'ose rien dire, il parraît qu'ils s'allument vite par là
 :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

Moi je choisi l'espagne, mais pour le boulot 

Pour le reste patoch, risque de me subir au concours de la myrthe flambée au miel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tous compris !! mais moi j'ai déja la grosse voiture



Aouf! Chi monta segua!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je choisi l'espagne, mais pour le boulot
> 
> Pour le reste patoch, risque de me subir au concours de la myrthe flambée au miel



You're welcome


----------

